# Phrag. China Dragon



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2009)

Grande 4n x besseae ‘Mount Millais’ -- I've had this for years, nursing it back to health and waiting for it to bloom:


----------



## nikv (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks healthy to me!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 23, 2009)

great very nice bloom


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 23, 2009)

Real nice, Dot!


----------



## raymond (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 23, 2009)

How pretty! :clap:


----------



## rdhed (Apr 23, 2009)

I have wanted one of these for sometime, but have not run across it at our shows. Someone has one on ebay, but it's in a batch of mystery phrags (total of 5). This particular one is the only one they give the name of. Until then it will remain on my wish list. Beautiful photo Dot!

--Allen--


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

lovely one


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2009)

very nice, bloom and pics, esp. the 1st one!!! Jeaan


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful flower!!!! Nice colour!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent shape. Looks very intimidating. Can see where the "Dragon" name comes from. Lovely.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2009)

:clap: It's a nice one! :clap:


----------



## Gilda (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice :clap:!! I find Phrag China Dragon's to be very persnickety growing & blooming...they blast their buds if you look at them cross-eyed, they have to have multiple growths before blooming...but when they bloom, oh they are worth the wait !!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice flower Dot, I realy like it and pictures always gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful flower Dot. May I ask what happened that you had to nurse it back?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Beautiful flower Dot. May I ask what happened that you had to nurse it back?


It wasn't in very good shape when it came to me, and seemed to deteriorate slowly. When I changed my mix to diatomite and CHC, it slowly began to recover. It took a couple years to get to blooming size since it started to recover.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 29, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Very nice :clap:!! I find Phrag China Dragon's to be very persnickety growing & blooming...they blast their buds if you look at them cross-eyed, they have to have multiple growths before blooming...but when they bloom, oh they are worth the wait !!



When I first read Gilda's post I disagreed but when I stopped & thought about it there was some truth, it took the 3rd growth on my flavum to bloom. I didn't have problems with buds blasting but there was some reason the growths were stopping dead in their tracks, thank goodness another was on the way! I've had mine in a bark mix from the start, they do not set in trays, in water. The regular China Dragon that I got from Chuck, I 've had no troubles with whatsoever! Both plants have excellent root sytems.
Go figure!


----------



## swamprad (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, it was well worth the wait!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 29, 2009)

very nice,great you got it back to flowering stage


----------



## Berrak (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the photos - really a phrag to long for:clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2009)

Wonderful petal stance and the color is very good too. Of course, lovely photos as well!


----------

